# Knit this scarf--My Secret Lagoon Scarf!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit this scarf while dreaming of a tropical paradise in a secret lagoon! It will take you only a couple of days to knit up this quick and easy scarf! Try it in lush tropical colors, which remind you of that beach you've been longing to go to all summer, or something just as pretty in your favorite yarn and color. It also works well as a stash-buster! The scarf is just a tender reminder of those sultry summer days when you need to chase those chills away during those long winter months! The scarf is worked in an easy pattern that you can work until you run out of yarn for any desired length. There are written directions to knit this in a day or two. And with only 21 stitches, and following the quick to learn pattern, you will be addicted to knitting it!

Finished Measurements after blocking are: 66" long x 5" wide.

Yarn: 230 yards worsted weight. Sample was knitted using 1 skein Red Heart Super Saver worsted in color-way Banana Berry; 100% Acrylic; 244 yards/141 grams.

Needles and Notions: 1 pair size U.S. 9 knitting needles and yarn needle to sew in ends.

This is a PDF download only and not the scarf itself--non-refundable purchase only.

You can find this pattern for $3.99 in my pattern stores--Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy.

Here are links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-secret-lagoon-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/199675743/my-secret-lagoon-scarf


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous! It reminds me of snorkeling in the Caribbean.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

what beautifu colors! welcome back to pattern making! looks like you have been using your time to good effect!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice choice of colors.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely color combo! Peaceful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Those colours really remind me of a Lagoon. Very prettyxx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic colors, beautiful design!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty colour and pattern..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great scarf pattern, very pretty


----------



## borntomakemelody (Jun 23, 2014)

Now that you mention it ,it does remind me of the beautiful blue green waters off the Caymen Islands, and the absolutely beautiful waters of Cozamel Mexico, in February when the cold of winter made you want to bundle up in a warm scarf like this in the states. The lovely wave pattern would be a perfect reminder of such a visit.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like your new scarf and it's name!


----------

